# Is there a board profile that decreases likelihood of catching an edge?



## Schoobang (Nov 4, 2019)

Bataleon has something they call 3bt on pretty much all their boards. Basically it means lifted contact points, and it should help with edge-catching issues. Personally I don’t like it but thats probably because I am used to have the steel edge located in the “standard” position =)


----------



## JBird13 (Jan 2, 2022)

Schoobang said:


> Bataleon has something they call 3bt on pretty much all their boards. Basically it means lifted contact points, and it should help with edge-catching issues. Personally I don’t like it but thats probably because I am used to have the steel edge located in the “standard” position =)


Does it do well in resort snowboarding? I don't do back country (cause I'm not good enough yet haha)


----------



## kieloa (Sep 20, 2019)

JBird13 said:


> I'm self taught
> 
> Ill take any help/ advantage I can get
> 
> Any general advice would also help.


Get lessons.


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

Something with lifted contact points would probably help, but it'll just be masking a technique problem. A lesson would be a much better investment in my opinion.


----------



## GregT943 (Apr 1, 2019)

This sounds like a technique issue, not a board issue. I'm assuming you are catching your edge on your toeside turn attempts?


----------



## JBird13 (Jan 2, 2022)

GregT943 said:


> This sounds like a technique issue, not a board issue. I'm assuming you are catching your edge on your toeside turn attempts?


Both on toe. And also on heel when transitioning from a successful toe side then back to heel. So basically it's not that I can't do it... just haven't been able to link it all together down a run. I do notice a part of it is when I feel like I'm going too fast, I freeze up and just wanna slow down using my heel side.


----------



## toaster (Jun 12, 2021)

I would suggest that if you're having a problem with catching an edge, you're trying to ride a flat base rather, than actually using your toe and heel side edges to carve.

There are plenty of videos online to improve your carving skills.


----------



## treehugger (Mar 21, 2021)

Jbird. A lesson will really help figure out what you need to work on or correct. Get a hot wax and having edges de-tuned will help if you haven't done it. When looking for a new board consider something in party board category. Some rocker in nose/tail will help initiating turns and be more forgiving and fun.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

The Wolf is a soft beginners board with flat extruded base. This board is not too big for you. You just need *TIME* on mountain and develop correct technique. Your Season pass will give you this time. Your a beginner on a new board and haven't ridden for 5 years so you're not going to be Knapton tearing the Mountain apart quite just yet.


----------



## masotime (Jan 28, 2019)

+1 on getting a lesson - catching an edge should only happen if you're not on edge - it shouldn't be a board issue. My experience is that on pistes you almost always want to be on some edge (toe or heel) to remain in control.

This video might help a little -


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

More laps and maybe take a lesson, you don't want to ride a flying V 😆


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

While all the reverse-camber-ish profiles will help you prevent catching edges, catching an edge is more a symptom of bad/lazy technique than anything else (I don't mean to be negative towards you, however, you did state you were a beginner).
Learning to ride, improving your technique will make things a lot better and make it so that you will be able to ride any board easily.
"Catchy" and stiff boards are all we had a long time ago and no one caught an edge passed their 2nd day on the slopes.
Somebody else mentioned lessons and I second this, or else just ride more and get better. "Back then" catching edges was part of the learning process. I'm not saying it's not great that new profiles help kids not take the spills we did back then but there's something to be said about learning to ride properly.
Don't forget to have fun!


----------



## Zjmorris (Dec 31, 2021)

You need to constantly be on an edge even if you're barely turning or trying to go straight. Flat base is bad until you get better, even still mostly for when you want to pop, ollie, or really need to bomb. Hump and dump use your shins on the front of your boots. Keep your knees bent but stand tall and "hump" your toeside turns. There's a lot of weight in your hips.


----------



## Spid (Jan 4, 2022)

JBird13 said:


> Shopping for a board (maybe - depends on what yall say). Right now I'm riding a flat/zero camber board - Chamonix Wolf Snowboard - Womens - 146 cm. I'm 5 feet 135 lbs. It's a $270 board that I just bought.
> 
> Sorry long backstory: I'm a beginner that has ridden a handful of times but spread out over a number of years. I'm self taught and used to catch my edge often then too. I rode a 139 cm $270 board. Now I got a longer board - the 146cm board stated above and now have a season pass so I wanna get more serious and get better. I rode for the 1st time in 5 years yesterday and caught my edge about 1-3 times on every run. I know mentally, mmy spills are not helping my confidence in speed and transitioning onto toe side. I'm very good with heel side tho so I do a lot of "falling leaf" riding haha. Wondering if it's all skill/ confidence (or lack therefore). Or if maybe my board /board profile makes a difference. Ill take any help/ advantage I can get even if it means buying a new or more expensive board. Any general advice would also help.e


I agree with the others that say that you have a technique issue, not a board issue. Recommend a lesson from someone who understands the physics/biomechanics of snowboarding. Ask around about who is good where you ride. Until then, some basics: Look where you want to go - not the ground in front of your board! Try to keep your back straight and core stable (don't hinge at the waist/stick your butt out as this causes you to lose edge angle and catch the edge). Use your knees and ankles to control the board. Hips rotate and fore/aft movement should happen because legs and feet did something. Keep your wrists in front of your hip bones. Bending your front knee when starting a turn flattens the front of the board and makes it go downhill. Google "garlands" and practice them. When on your toes, bend your knees enough that the tongues of your boots are supporting your shins and move your belt buckle over the toe edge.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

kieloa said:


> Get lessons.


Came here to say just this.


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

I surely agree about technique and also the ''get lessons' suggestion. The better you know the technique the easier is to known what you are doing.
I have been beginner forever (and still I am). I learnt on an awful old board with classic camber. Thanks to this forum suggestions, I bought a Jones Dreams Catcher that is an hybrid camber (please check online its spec as I don't remember them now). I wasn't expecting much from this change, but I was surprised: it is much easier to avoid catching edges. Sometimes I feel the wrong edge almost catching but I am able to correct it most of the times. With my previous board, I felt I was suddendly thrown on the snow and this was almost defeating me.

So, if you want an easier life, there are boards that definitely allows it. But as said before, even with an easier board, get lessons because good technique Is importante to progress.


----------

